# wild hog jerky



## popcfrog69 (Aug 4, 2016)

does anyone have a good recipe for wild hog jerky ?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I dont think hog jerky is a good idea. I would slow cook it on a pit or grind it into sausage. Just sayin

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

dbarham said:


> I dont think hog jerky is a good idea. I would slow cook it on a pit or grind it into sausage. Just sayin
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


gota agree and I just sayin to..


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Hog Jerky*

I went to Austria in 1985 on a business trip. We went to a farm for Octoberfest. We drank their own brewed beer and home made schnapps. We only ate their air dried bacon. No headache or hangover the next day! They even sent me home with a bottle of schnapps hidden in a water bottle! So your hog jerky is possible! Just drink a lot of home brew when you eat it!

P.S.- I have a large boar hog in my freezer now. I may make a batch just to see what it's like! Can't be worse than Aoudad!


----------



## SoDak Hunter (Sep 23, 2009)

*Bellville Meat Market*

Not a recipe per se, but I have had them make jerky from my last few hogs and it is amazing. It is strip jerky that they pecan smoke. I think one group I duck hunt with would kick me out of the blind if I didn't have some with me. I need to stock up again on my hog hunt in March.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

I will be making 100 lbs in a few week, just need a few more big pigs to get it done. I use the jerky mix from Lem (back woods) when I debone the pig I save all the hind qt meat with fat trimmed. It is amazing
Grind meat then season and then regrind with fine plate, then into the jerky blaster
Smoke on pit for 1 1/2 hours then into dehydrator 
Comes out better than venison


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Probably better than possum chili!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

I never said it would not tase great..I grew up in a time that pork had to be cooked well..Due to Tricinosis..Thats what was behind in my mind ..Beware and read upon it...I had Uncle die from it in 50s.. not sure of spelling...Sounds like your smoker then dehderator should do trick


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Wild hog jerky is good.


----------

